# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  excelde arama butonu

## umut3410

İyi G?nler,
Yukarıdaki Vermiş Olduğum Linkte ?rnek Dosya Mevcut İ?erisinde Arama Kısmı Mevcut Fakat Kodu Bir t?rl? Yazamadım Yardımcı Olursanız ?ok Sevinirim Saygılar.
Birde Mevcut Listeye EKLE Butonu Oluşturup ?ye Bilgileri Gire Bileceğim Useform1 Oluşturmak İstiyorum Onunla Alakalı Yardımcı Olunabilir mi ?

NOT = Arama Kısmına Yazılan İsim ve İ?ersinde Bulunan Harfler İle Beraber Bulması 

GOOGLE Mantığı

----------

